# pressing stones on hats



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

need some ideas of how to press stones on hat fronts I do not have a hat press. I used my regular iron and stuffed the had with wash cloths to make it rounded then pressed the stones on - worked fine for the stones but got a lot of creases in the hat that I can' seem to iron out.

It is a simple design the only other thing I can think of is to put the stones on by hand

any other ideas?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think you might be stuck since applying hot fix rhinestones require heat and pressure...so without a cap press and iron is not really working that well... you might consider something like the glitz up rhinestone applicator..electric..about $120 from DZU STORE This will allow application of hot fix without pressure since the electric wand activates the glue


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Charles - I saw it mentioned right after I posted my question.I am going to get one. I will use it and see how the hats sell if they go over I wil invest in a press. It never ceases to amaze me how how purchase seems to lead to another - of course each item seems to cost more. LOL


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I do have one of these...got it when I was considering importing..if you have any questions...pm me..BTW..I am not connected with the company or any vendors of this device


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I do have one question already- it indicates you get 3 different heads -  the are in mm - I buy stones in ss - how do they compare most stones I buy are 16 and 12 ss


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

ss stones are in reality in mm...depends on whether you have Swarzoski or Korean..Swarzowski SS10 is about 2.8-2.9mm but the Korean is about 3.0 mm...so when I make templates I have to know if I am doing Swarowski or Korean..I don't have the chart in front of me but I think there are two sizes of each stone from SS6 through SS12. A better measurement is the PP size..stands for Pearl Plate and is what most jewelers use. You can get more info from the site of Swarovski Rhinestone Heart Swarovski Rhinestone Flat Back Acrylic Rhinestones He has a lot of good information

as to the three heads with the glitz up..you merely pick the head that is best for the stone..just don't select a head where the vacuum hole is larger than the stone..!


----------



## chan89 (Jun 19, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> I think you might be stuck since applying hot fix rhinestones require heat and pressure...so without a cap press and iron is not really working that well... you might consider something like the glitz up rhinestone applicator..electric..about $120 from DZU STORE This will allow application of hot fix without pressure since the electric wand activates the glue


 

what the difference between the Glitz up and the Be jeweler are they the same if so why does the glitz up cost so much more?


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

I have used a method similar to yours to press hats. I did not get creases but I used a large beach towel and rolled it to stuff in the hat. This allowed me to exert pressure from the inside of the hat while I pressed with the iron. Worked fine for me but is just a little more tricky and time consuming. I thought of a press but don't get enough hat requests to worry about it


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I use a soldering iron for individual stones, just touch the top of the stone and you see the glue melt in seconds. I paid £12.00 ($26-$28) for a quality branded one which works well. I use the heat press mostly but when I just want a few stones or a simple design then it's handy.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a lot of the hot tip applicators but wanted to preset the stones on sticky paper . I will try stuffing the hat more - I only need to to a couple dozen so buying a press is not even a consideration for now


----------

